# wild rabbit



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

earlier today one of that cats at work was playing with a very small baby rabbit, (it fits in 1 hand) they didn't injure it but it was obviously stressed, they had already killed its mum so it was put in a pet carrier to calm down and to get it away from the cats. h question is what do we do now? will it survive on its own in the wild or should we put it in an old hutch and look after it?


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm guessing it's already died as this thread is pretty old, but if it's still alive get it to a wildlife rescue asap.


----------

